# updating side markers..



## windycitybmw (Aug 8, 2004)

hello members, hope you can help me out with this!

i have a 2000 740i. i want to upgrade the front side marker light and rear corners to 2001 clear ones for more updated/fresh look. 

i'm wondering if some of you can recommend good sites to get the parts and how much i should spend for it. also is this an easy diy job or do i need to take it to a dealer? i've had some exp. in doing this kind of stuff with my previous cars. 

i'd appreciate your input on this. thanx


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Easy install using the tools in your trunk. I have been having problems with my CarDomain pics, but hopefully they show up.

FRONTS and SIDES 82-19-0-006-783. 
You can get an all clear set of front corners with clear side lights included. It's a BMW part, but an "accessory" and not the same as a "stock" piece. I think I paid about $80 from Crevier BMW. It comes with bulbs and sockets, but you have to use your old sockets and replace the bulbs with dual filament bulbs (like a 2357A) to prevent the "Check Side Lights" error message.

All clear set (my car)









If you want the stock 2001 corners, they have the little yellow reflector on the side. 
63-13-6-905-321 FLASHER LEFT 
63-13-6-905-322 FLASHER RIGHT 
(About $25 each)
I think the side marker lights are about $15 each.

Stock 2001 set (Dave Clement's car)









REARS 82-19-0-006-784
$305 for the rears, includes new bulbs and sockets, but again you need dual filament bulbs for the turns to avoid the error message.

Clear rears (my car)









Installation, under 45 minutes using the tools in your trunk!

Fronts come off with one screw. Open the hood, locate the black plastic plug in the rain gutter, and pop it off. Loosen the Phillips head screw, front corner light assembly sides forward. Use old sockets and new amber 2357A bulbs from any automotive store. To avoid the yellow egg yolk look, you can buy SilverVision or SilverStar bulbs ($$$) or mist the amber ones with high heat silver paint. (Cheap.)

Sides are pried off. Same thing, use old socket and new amber bulbs.

Rears come off with four nuts. One wire harness plug per side. Battery side is easy. NAV side trick, open the little hatch and remove some of the bulb sockets to make more room for your hand. Again, you need a pair of 2357As.

Tip: have one of those magnet on a stick tools in case you drop a nut.

You can see more photos (before with amber and after with clears) on my CarDomain page. Click the three BMW photo under my signature. Mine is a 2000 also.


----------



## windycitybmw (Aug 8, 2004)

thanks for your response. you've done a nice job with your bimmer.

i was surfing on the net to get the parts you mentioned but had trouble finding it. i guess i have to go thru a dealer to get the parts, right? or can i get it on the web too?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You can get aftermarkets and save a few dollars but I would only put OEM on my car. Several people bought their front corners off e-bay only to find they fit poorly, then go out and buy the OEM parts anyway.

The aftermarket rears might have a wire harness that is not as clean as stock. The plug goes right into the light assembly with stock. I saw a photo of an aftermarket that had a wire harness attached to a wire harness, so it was sloppy looking.

Here is a guy "740iL'n" who wrote about aftermarket clears and how they were not worth while:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/240317/3

I think I PM'ed you the guy's info who I found offered the best pricing. Did you get it?

Happy Holidays to ya!
Mark


----------



## windycitybmw (Aug 8, 2004)

thanks Mark for your detailed info. i'll def. contact the guy at crevier bmw soon. i'm looking forward to getting them installed.


----------



## exvolvo (Aug 22, 2004)

*Mudflaps*

To MWong,
Mark, your car looks great. I think I will add the clear fronts also. My question concerns mudflaps. You don't see many 740s with mudflaps. I have the same wheels as you, and wonder whether the flaps significantly cut down on the splashing--which looks terrible on my jet black Bimmer. What made you add them, and where did you get them? Thanks for your input.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

They work great, and they were about $50 a pair from Crevier BMW. (Vaheh Bashakin is the guy there.)

In Seattle, most cars have mud flaps. Camrys, Mercedes, Lexus, BMWs, any SUV... lotsa rain! Keeps the lower skirts chip free.

If you look at my CarDomain pics, you will notice the E30, E38, and E39 all have them. All are BMW parts.


----------

